# Affordable Induction Heating



## Lou

Well, finally!

Kits are now available for small induction heaters. I think he will do pre-assembled units for more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro6Dt9g7Ohw

I can find his contact info if needed.


Lou


----------



## Frankk12

Hi Lou
I watched that video and it is impressive
The only thing is before anyone buys this they would like to see it in an assembled way.
Right now all parts are scattered all over the place.
Also in the video he should melt something that is really difficult to melt with a torch.
You should also have a quote


----------



## Anonymous

Here is a nice induction package. I'm not affiliated with the seller.
New High Frequency Induction Heater 15KVA
Price: $3,200.00 Canadian Dollars

Input Voltage: 220V single Phase
Input Voltage Range: 180-245V
Maximum Oscillate Power: 15KVA
Duty Cycle: 80%
Output Oscillate Frequency: 20-80KHz
Heat Oscillate Current: 200-600A
Ratain Oscillate Current: 200-600A
Heating Time: 0.1-9.9 seconds or 1-99 seconds
Retain Time: 0.1-1-9.9 seconds or 1-99 seconds
Colling Time: 0.1-9.9 seconds or 1-99 seconds
Cooling Water Pressure > 0.2MPa
Cooling Temperature < 40C (104F)
Cooling water Flux >3L/min
Weight Unit: 12Kg
Weight Transformer: 10.5 Kg
Size Unit: 194X430X470mm
Size Transformer: 190x260x290mm 
Conceting Line Length: 2 meters

Please call me at 1- 905-662-8722 or 1- 905-929-3194
Mark


----------



## Frankk12

I have seen many induction heaters and non looked like this


----------



## Platdigger

I have seen many exactly like that one on ebay.


----------



## Lou

Further details:

"Operator's manual: $20
Instruction manual (with plans): $100

user-assembled1kW model:

1kW kits: $300 or so (depending on parts cost), with chassis potentially a lot more (an estimated $150 for a chassis very similar to mine; it may be overkill)

pre-assembled 1kW model:


$500

pre-assembled 10 kW model:

$2000

The 10kW unit is going to need a number of NEMA-rated parts, like the contactor, filter, etc. Price could add up quickly. All of these prices are subject to change as the design crystallizes and parts are priced. "


----------



## Palladium

What ever happened with Steve's concept for one.

Steve ?????


----------



## lazersteve

Ralph,

The plans I posted were not my own, but a fellas from another forum. He gave his blessing for me to host them on my site.

I assembled everything for mine except the head unit. I have all the parts, just no spare time to do the final assembly, testing, and of course videos.  I also purchased lots of extras of the difficult to find components to sell once I prove it serves a useful purpose for the members that are interested.

Maybe before the year is out I'll get mine up and running.

Steve


----------



## peter i

Maybe hacking one of these would be an idea?

http://www.skiftselv.dk/p/Kogeplade-Cloer-Lille-induktionsplade-til-k%F8kkenbord-i-St%E5l/57ddb481-36ae-4916-bb63-808a8bcd8f0d



Yes, the text is in Danish, but it basically says: Tabletop model, 2000 W and a price of approx. 200 USD.


----------



## Noxx

Frequency might not be right for melting gold and such...


----------



## T3sl4

Hi!

After an invitation from a Rich Butcher, I decided to join here.

'Tis I who built the induction heater, and it has since been placed in a handsome aluminum chassis.







I'm in the process of wrapping up a few kits for customers. The total parts cost is slightly under $300, not counting the chassis (you probably have the stock and tools to build one yourself). That comes with detailed plans and PCBs. The plans (with or without PCBs) alone are $100. (Funny, I haven't written the $20 operator's manual yet.)

Graphite is exactly the right density and resistivity to be heated perfectly:






With a graphite crucible, this machine will melt several ounces of copper, silver or gold quite excellently. Even with a porcelain crucible, it will probably do well, though I doubt it would work well on powders. Bulk metal is okay: I can melt copper pennies directly, under cover of a little ceramic fiber.

I don't think 1kW is enough for platinum, nor is the frequency high enough. If there is demand, I might see about building a high frequency unit, which would be suitable for direct-melting powders, and a high frequency, high power unit (10kW or so), which would be suitable for direct-melting platinum.

Tim


----------



## Gold

Welcome to the forum Tim.


----------



## Noxx

Tim,

When your kits will be ready, I will surely purchase one.

Glad to have you around here.


----------



## Lou

Welcome to the forum.

I'm glad someone got you here.



Tim is well-experienced with electronics and I've been nothing but happy in all my dealings with him.


----------



## butcher

Tim glad you joined, soon you'll be hooked.and I am sure you will like this forum, and help us, while your having fun getting your gold pure. Tim you have already helped many of us with your expieriments, thanks.


----------



## JohnW

I am very interested in learning to build my own induction melting furnace.

How can I take a look at the plans?.

Regards

John


----------



## jimdoc

LazerSteve has plans or schematics on his site.


----------



## JohnW

Thanks jimdoc. I found them.

Has anybody managed to melt silver or gold in a clay crucible with this induction furnace as described?.

IS there a description somewhere (or a blueprint) for the refractory insulation between the coil and crucible?. Is the frequency control automatic or manual?.

It seems this apparatus is incomplete , compared to commercial/industrial devices that are much more expensive. A good start or an experiment perhaps.


----------



## jimdoc

Here is a link to another one with pictures and youtube videos;

http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Elec_IndHeat1.html

On the page eight he sells plans and may sell parts or kits.Its T3sl4's
website from above (Tim).

Jim


----------



## JohnW

Thanks a lot JIm. A lot of good info.


----------



## patnor1011

Hi Tim, wellcome on board. Your unit is impressive. I am thinking about purchasing one.


----------



## JohnW

Lou said:


> Further details:
> 
> "Operator's manual: $20
> Instruction manual (with plans): $100
> 
> user-assembled1kW model:
> 
> 1kW kits: $300 or so (depending on parts cost), with chassis potentially a lot more (an estimated $150 for a chassis very similar to mine; it may be overkill)
> 
> pre-assembled 1kW model:
> 
> 
> $500
> 
> pre-assembled 10 kW model:
> 
> $2000
> 
> The 10kW unit is going to need a number of NEMA-rated parts, like the contactor, filter, etc. Price could add up quickly. All of these prices are subject to change as the design crystallizes and parts are priced. "



I'd like to build a 10 KW or bigger unit, if it really is that affordable. Something similar to what is in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IguIAPrqIs&feature=related


----------



## jimdoc

This one looks interesting also;
http://www.mindchallenger.com/inductionheater/
and one of his youtube videos;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw_SrGU2iYs

Jim


----------



## Oz

Jim,

Not that this post of yours has caught my attention more than the others that you have posted, but I wished to thank you. Often your posts do not get much in the way of replies because they do not ask questions. I just wanted to take a moment to let you know that I appreciate them. I always find your bullet points and links informative.


----------



## JohnW

Thanks a lot Jim. Very good links.


----------



## jimdoc

Oz and John,
You are welcome, I am glad to post links that I think might interest the members of our family here. If anybody makes one of these furnaces please keep us informed on your progress. Building one of these is on my list of things to do. I was going to build the one on Steve's site, but getting the $250 for the Celem capacitors is keeping that project on the back burner.

Jim


----------



## JohnW

Jim: I believe this is not a project for a neophyte in electronics like me. I'll wait till lazersteve finishes his and comments before attempting it.

But surely I will study the last links you provided in the meantime.


----------



## T3sl4

Hi guys,

I'm ready to build the Big Ones, now  Who wants one? I'm thinking $2000 each, we'll see.

First time on 240V:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE8_-i931zw


Heating the edges of a steel slab:







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uatBD2_P9s


First aluminum melt:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHPa3d-zDIQ


----------



## HAuCl4

Very nice!. Can it melt copper in that same crucible?. If it can melt copper maybe it can melt gold too!.


----------



## T3sl4

It does an excellent job, especially with a graphite crucible. Graphite is an excellent load, better than copper, and cheap to buy (it's just messy as hell to carve up!).

Hah, I tried doing a bronze melt this morning and blew the undersized bridge rectifier. Estimated power over 7000W. Time to buy a properly rated one...

Tim


----------



## Irons

T3sl4 said:


> It does an excellent job, especially with a graphite crucible. Graphite is an excellent load, better than copper, and cheap to buy (it's just messy as hell to carve up!).
> 
> Hah, I tried doing a bronze melt this morning and blew the undersized bridge rectifier. Estimated power over 7000W. Time to buy a properly rated one...
> 
> Tim



Here's a commercial clay-graphite crucible that will work for you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fCPqNQlas8&NR=1


----------



## HAuCl4

T3sl4 said:


> It does an excellent job, especially with a graphite crucible. Graphite is an excellent load, better than copper, and cheap to buy (it's just messy as hell to carve up!).
> 
> Hah, I tried doing a bronze melt this morning and blew the undersized bridge rectifier. Estimated power over 7000W. Time to buy a properly rated one...
> 
> Tim



I guess you'll have to drop the price from $2,000 then. :lol:


----------



## T3sl4

Fortunately the cost of a properly rated rectifier is small, so that won't be a big deal.


----------



## HAuCl4

Will those power coils work better if given a thick silver plating?. I so not think it is very expensive to do that. :?:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

HAuCl4 said:


> Will those power coils work better if given a thick silver plating?. I so not think it is very expensive to do that. :?:



Silver plating would not help anything.


----------



## HAuCl4

Barren Realms 007 said:


> HAuCl4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will those power coils work better if given a thick silver plating?. I so not think it is very expensive to do that. :?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver plating would not help anything.
Click to expand...


At those frequencies, all current travels on the surface and silver being the best conductor there is...

How about silver tubing?


----------



## Lou

Probably a waste of money, not that you couldn't get silver tubing from Goodfellow, Alfa, or Advent for 3000% of spot. 

Might not be a bad idea to plate it so that the coils don't oxidize with the heat.

I'm excited. I'd like to see him do 5 kg of copper. Tim, would you like me to send you a crucible? 

Also, get all that platinum residue from your plating attempts, and melt it. I'd like to see if it is possible.

Ideally, it would be great if you could tune the frequency so that I could melt shot, ingot, and powder!


Louis


----------



## HAuCl4

I believe that with a graphite or clay-graphite crucible there is no need for much tuning except to the frequency of the crucible. I'm amazed that this can be pulled off with just $2,000 for a 10 Kw furnace.

I can make my own tubing...with a seam. :roll:


----------



## Noxx

> Hopefully it will not explode again!



:shock: lol


----------



## T3sl4

Noxx said:


> Hopefully it will not explode again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: lol
Click to expand...


Yes, no explosions, besides the underrated device I mentioned. It looks to be pretty stable. Keep it cool and it won't go nukey. Which reminds me, I need to get a proper water pump. And an extension cord, so I can take this thing outside and do steel.

20kHz won't touch powders, but I am working on a 1MHz unit which has no problem doing it.








That's a hunk of graphite, a solid material, but I get the same results using a hunk of mix #26 powdered iron material (resin bonded, or it used to be, before I got it red hot!).

Tim


----------



## Irons

You have to be careful not to lose the precious 'blue smoke'. Once it escapes, the device will no longer work. :mrgreen:


----------



## lazersteve

When working with electronics one must always perform a blue smoke test after the repairs are made.

A long time ago when I worked in a music shop and studio, I would repair what I called 64 track blue smoke generators. This device could be considered a 10Kw blue smoke generator, that's a lot of blue smoke!

Steve


----------



## Irons

lazersteve said:


> When working with electronics one must always perform a blue smoke test after the repairs are made.
> 
> A long time a go when I worked in a music shop and studio, I would repair what I called 64 track blue smoke generators. This device could be considered a 10Kw blue smoke generator, that's a lot of blue smoke!
> 
> Steve



A favorite prank was to put a small,low value resistor across the AC mains line and watch the look on their face when it's powered-up.

It only works on the new guys.

In one shop I worked at, there was a compulsive picker-upper. You would come back from lunch to find your bench cleaned and a the parts put back in the stock room. We cured him of that by leaving charged high-voltage capacitors laying about. :twisted:


----------



## T3sl4

The amazing thing about my unit is how little magic smoke it contains. Even if the worst occurs, you will see just a puff of smoke, nothing like the billowing clouds of yesteryear. Transistors have come a long way.

Tim


----------



## HAuCl4

Please do post a picture or video when you manage to melt a few kilos of copper in a crucible. I wonder how long it takes and how much power it draws.


----------



## HAuCl4

Any progress Tesla? :?:


----------



## Hephaestus

Let me show you some progress he made. We happen to be co-members in another forum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE8_-i931zw


----------



## T3sl4

Hephaestus said:


> Let me show you some progress he made. We happen to be co-members in another forum.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE8_-i931zw


I posted that a few weeks ago actually  http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=5255&start=20#p67173


----------



## Hephaestus

Twice is good, right?  I wasn't a member here back then.


----------



## HAuCl4

:shock:


----------



## butcher

Irons my truck is running real bad, blue smoke out the tail pipe, can I run a hose from the tail pipe back to my carburator, maybe putting the blue smoke back in the engine will help it run better, you know exaust gas recirculation. only trouble how do I keep it in there? maybe an EGR valve?


----------



## Barren Realms 007

butcher said:


> Irons my truck is running real bad, blue smoke out the tail pipe, can I run a hose from the tail pipe back to my carburator, maybe putting the blue smoke back in the engine will help it run better, you know exaust gas recirculation. only trouble how do I keep it in there? maybe an EGR valve?



Thats just the oil burning off, you must be driving a DODGE! :roll:


----------



## HAuCl4

butcher said:


> Irons my truck is running real bad, blue smoke out the tail pipe, can I run a hose from the tail pipe back to my carburator, maybe putting the blue smoke back in the engine will help it run better, you know exaust gas recirculation. only trouble how do I keep it in there? maybe an EGR valve?


 :lol:


----------



## Higashi

been quite a while... wondering about the progress of the 10KW model.


----------



## Irons

butcher said:


> Irons my truck is running real bad, blue smoke out the tail pipe, can I run a hose from the tail pipe back to my carburator, maybe putting the blue smoke back in the engine will help it run better, you know exaust gas recirculation. only trouble how do I keep it in there? maybe an EGR valve?



You guys think I know everything. :mrgreen: Sure, mix a liter of Linseed Oil with a liter of your favorite motor oil and pour it into your crancase. Take a nice long drive and when you turn it off, I promise, it will never smoke again. :twisted:


----------



## rewalston

hmm is it just me or does that last :twisted: really seem ominous? Now it brings to my mind, does it never smoke again because it actually does something to retard the smoking, or does it never smoke again because you ain't going to ever get the engine to run again (if it can't run it can't smoke) :shock: 



Irons said:


> You guys think I know everything. :mrgreen: Sure, mix a liter of Linseed Oil with a liter of your favorite motor oil and pour it into your crancase. Take a nice long drive and when you turn it off, I promise, it will never smoke again. :twisted:


----------



## qst42know

That would definitely retard smoking by retarding rotation. :twisted:


----------



## Irons

qst42know said:


> That would definitely retard smoking by retarding rotation. :twisted:



It will still rotate, but as starter-driven 8 cylinder oil pump. :mrgreen:


----------



## Oz

In one mans opinion it would make a poor oil pump but could make a good air compressor. I have seen V8s with 4 cylinders firing and the other 4 compressing air.

It goes without saying that you would need a longer duty cycle starter to spin your ring gear for any significant period of time if on just a battery. 

Dang-it Irons, you made me think of the amp draw across the starters contacts, I would think there is a high probability of silver in them (I do not know personally). Anyone have starter details?


----------



## Harold_V

If it helps any, I've had the starter apart on my Dodge Cummins a couple times--first time because of contact failure in the solenoid---second time to insure it didn't fail prematurely, when I had the starter off for a different reason. 

No silver. The contacts are heavy copper, which I made from scratch. You can do that when you're a machinist and have machines at your disposal. Much easier than driving the 60 miles round trip to buy new ones---especially when I couldn't start the truck! 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous

Oz said:


> In one mans opinion it would make a poor oil pump but could make a good air compressor. I have seen V8s with 4 cylinders firing and the other 4 compressing air.
> 
> It goes without saying that you would need a longer duty cycle starter to spin your ring gear for any significant period of time if on just a battery.
> 
> Dang-it Irons, you made me think of the amp draw across the starters contacts, I would think there is a high probability of silver in them (I do not know personally). Anyone have starter details?



Like Harold says - heavy copper. I used to take the solenoid apart on a starter giving me trouble then turn the washer over for a fresh surface.

Cant do that these days as most of the copper washers are only bonded with a layer of copper one side.

Oz those engines that were converted by Sullair used a Ford small block, a specially designed compressor head was used on the LH side cylinder bank these were a single stage compressor. They put out a decent volume of air at 125 psi.

If anyone finds one, it's recommended that you leave it where you found it, the Sullair compressor head was a constant irritation.

ttys
Gill


----------



## butcher

years ago I have taken an old spark plug, busted out ceramic, so just the part with threads (like a pipe fitting), welded on a piece of pipe and added a check valve, then a hose.

pulling one spark plug and using this device for emergency air from one of the cylinders.


----------



## T3sl4

Heating a steel slug:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb6IQI3Hxf8
The heating coil started farting steam, so I can't melt steel with the weak water pump I have. I ordered a 3GPM pump which will do an excellent job, but it's a week away, or a tapwater hookup would be fine. At any rate, it got hot enough to melt cast iron, and in a few minutes, or less time at full power (I don't know exactly what power level this was at), steel will also melt. So, if you were wondering if the power is there, yes, it will gladly do steel.

Tim


----------



## HAuCl4

I'd love to see a 12-25 Kg copper melt. Can it do it?.

The iron melt is a great achievement T3sl4!. :shock:


----------



## T3sl4

That's a big optimistic, 10kg sounds like a more reasonable upper limit. Or about 5kg steel.

I have a #4 crucible which fits inside my largest coil, with room to spare for insulation. But again, I need more cooling before I can do that.

A scaled up machine will do a fine job on those sizes. Nice part about this design is it scales nicely.

Tim


----------



## BGT

Is it possible to put magnetite powder into an induction furnace and pour out metal in a graphite mold, pop it out when it cools then that can be placed in an AR solution to form a gold chloride and then drop with SMB to refine the gold out to a precipitate and place that precipitate into the induction furnace and then pour out 99.99 pure gold?


----------



## Lou

^

No. You won't pour out iron--how are you reducing it? It's still a mixed bag of iron oxides!


----------



## BGT

Yes, Placing it in an induction furnace just fuses it all together (mixed up iron) so that it can all dissolve/reduce in the AR (hcl /clorox) for gold cloride to form with more efficiency.

Just Placing magnetite powder in hcl/clorox doesn't get into the core of the sand/powder. It takes days just to turn into a sludge and still does not release the gold content. However, a 2800 degree induction melt would essentially open it up for a more productive AR soak and SMB drop.


----------



## Lou

If you say so. Seems like you're going from high surface area to low surface area.


----------



## butcher

I think the temperature roasting the ore of sulfides may be helping here not surface area, I have read there can be a problem with too much heat forming magnetic iron (a problem to leach).
grinding and roasting may give better results in your leach.


----------



## rusty

butcher said:


> years ago I have taken an old spark plug, busted out ceramic, so just the part with threads (like a pipe fitting), welded on a piece of pipe and added a check valve, then a hose.
> 
> pulling one spark plug and using this device for emergency air from one of the cylinders.



Found this air compressor yesterday afternoon. I don't think that it's homemade.


----------



## Platdigger

We (Dad and I) used to use them all the time.
They were handy in a pinch.


----------



## butcher

I tried to remember to not be smoking when letting air out of those tire's, but never had trouble with the small amount of gas fumes on the rubber, but back then I only had tires that many would have retired long ago.
nice find rusty. you seem to come up with some very interesting stuff.
I have a hard time with your new name I am not used to people changing their name's, your old name is stuck in my head.


----------



## amesametrita

New kid on the block?!
http://www.instructables.com/id/30-kVA-Induction-Heater/?ALLSTEPS

30 kVA without phase locking?


----------



## Jimmy

Im actually thinking about making one of these.
Anyone want to colaberate?


----------

